# My 'new to me' nano tank and shrimp



## dcee604 (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's my Fluval Spec tank that was given to me recently from a friend.


And here are 2 of the shrimp that I got from April's Aquarium a couple of days ago. I also got a black Rili shrimp, but he just molted, and is hiding.


There's also a Pygmy Cory in there somewhere.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking nano shrimp tank. I'm also doing more nano tanks right now. Have my original 2g CRS/Blue Dream Rili shrimp tank on my desk and set up an edler Fluval Flora 8g and a Eheim 6g for Fire shrimp & CRS for my daughters. 

Looking forward to seeing your shrimp tank progress.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcee604 (Nov 5, 2015)

I really wanted a Red Cherry Shrimp, so I went back to April's Aquarium again today, but she said she'll have some new shrimps next week. I did bring home another pygmy cory to keep my first one company. Here they are:


And here are all 3 shrimp together. Excuse my poor photography skills, I know they're out of focus. The red shrimp has really turned red now.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice tank though your shrimp may interbreed and produce not as nice colored offspring


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, you should check a cross breeding chart for compatibility, if you're worried about keeping the same colors and not dulled out browns eventually, but otherwise I love it. The cories are cute, and the black gravel really makes the shrimp pop.


----------



## dcee604 (Nov 5, 2015)

effox said:


> Yeah, you should check a cross breeding chart for compatibility, if you're worried about keeping the same colors and not dulled out browns eventually, but otherwise I love it. The cories are cute, and the black gravel really makes the shrimp pop.


No, I'm not too worried about cross breeding or producing odd colours. I'll just let nature take its course. The substrate is Fluval Stratum, the red coloured bag one. I was pretty scared at first when I used it, my tank water was black!! But it eventually cleared up. 
Now as I look closer, I think I'm starting to see a few specks of algae growing on the glass!! Any advice? Should I get a snail of some sort?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Reduce your lighting period, or break it up for an hour in between if there's certain hours when you definitely want it to be on when you're around. I wouldn't go introducing just any snail into a shrimp tank, you'll definitely want to look into specifics before doing that, or your tank may be over run with snails that you won't be able to get rid of.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

I have snails and algae in my shrimp tank. I picked out the bad algae and left the rest alone when I do water change. Snails are annoying especially the ram horn snail lol

Btw my lights are on for 24/7 and.. I have 5 berried shrimps atm.  Took me almost half year to get things properly setup lol.

Here's one of my baby cherry.


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad you are also finding success with the Fluval Spec 2 Gallon! Here is my little overgrown "shrimp city" (AKA "The Green Ghetto"). I started with 5 crystal bee shrimps (3x male, 2x female) from a BCAQUARIA member and now they have produced about 10-15 babies who love hiding in the dwarf hair grass and moss. I highly recommend you to put a fine mesh over the filter intake of your Fluval Spec so that young shrimp would not get sucked in.

Apparently, I found out that keeping crystal red and crystal black shrimp (Caridina sp.) together would lead to about 25%-50% of the offspring becoming crystal red and 50%-75% of the babies becoming crystal black. I hope you try keeping these types of shrimp in your Fluval Spec 2! They will also not interbreed with your cherry red, yellow, and black rili shrimp that you currently have.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes the black is the dominant gene in crystals. Tank looks good 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcee604 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go again! Finally got myself another used Fluval Spec tank, this time the Spec V. Been slowly learning, deciding and gathering what I wanted in it. I must thank a few helpful people on here first though, for the great deals & helpful advice! April, for the Yamaya rocks, the HC plant, and all the advice! Bien Lim for the eco-complete! Morainy for the white sand & recommendations on plants! MrMan for the plants! And also a few of you for the inspiration from your own tanks!!
Here's my photos.
The beginning:







Substrate and HC in:







E Tennelus in as well:







And going to let it dry start for now:







Thinking of getting a small co2 kit in the near future, we'll see.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow looking good! I love the Spec V its got an awesome footprint


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

It's off to a great start! Looking forward to the progress


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your new tank is beautiful! You are creating a really interesting and intricate world there. I look forward to seeing the tank progress. Good luck with your plants!

Also, the shrimp in your smaller Spec are very pretty. Their colours are good and I think that means that the environment is good for them. I have never seen three colours of shrimp together in a home set-up. How interesting!


----------

